# Turkey picture



## krauseb (Nov 15, 2004)

I am not a camera person, and I need a picture of a strutting Turkey for a story I wrote.
I can copy it off a digital camera, or snail mail at:
Robert Krause
771 Pebblecreek Dr
Mountain Home,Ar 72653
Thanks.


----------

